# que tiene magnetismo, gràficamente representable



## pab

Hola todos.

Estoy buscando la palabra que coresponde a la siguiente 'definición':


"que tiene magnetismo, gráficamente representable"

Aunque lo estoy buscando en Catalan, el castellano me parece un buen comienzo ... 

Ideas? Alguien?


----------



## Antpax

Una pregunta, ¿estás buscando una palabra que cumpla las dos condiciones? Si es así, no tengo ni idea. Si es por separado que tiene magnetismo podría ser magnético, del resto ni papa.


----------



## pab

Exactamente, e aqui està el problema. Es que si explico de dónde viene esta definición me voy a enrollar como una persiana, pero básicamente una vez oí esta definición, y la palabra corespondiente, peró mi memoria solo se acuerda de la definición. Ahora alguien me pide ayudarle a encontrar la palabra ... y me he quedad en blanco ...

Una pista podria ser que la parte "graficamente representable" se refiere  a una palabra técnica del mundo del arte y del diseño, pero a su vez significa "que tiene magnetismo" es decir atrayente ... 

Ya entiendo que cuanto más me explico menos se entiende lo que quiero, peró si que existe la palabra ... "lo tengo en la punta de la lengua" dice el que me lo pide ... pos yo no, la verdad ...

El mejor candidato para encontrarla seria un estudiante de filosofia del arte ... toma ...


----------



## Antpax

pab said:
			
		

> Exactamente, e aqui està el problema. Es que si explico de dónde viene esta definición me voy a enrollar como una persiana, pero básicamente una vez oí esta definición, y la palabra corespondiente, peró mi memoria solo se acuerda de la definición. Ahora alguien me pide ayudarle a encontrar la palabra ... y me he quedad en blanco ...
> 
> Una pista podria ser que la parte "graficamente representable" se refiere a una palabra técnica del mundo del arte y del diseño, pero a su vez significa "que tiene magnetismo" es decir atrayente ...
> 
> Ya entiendo que cuanto más me explico menos se entiende lo que quiero, peró si que existe la palabra ... "lo tengo en la punta de la lengua" dice el que me lo pide ... pos yo no, la verdad ...
> 
> El mejor candidato para encontrarla seria un estudiante de filosofia del arte ... toma ...


 
No se me ocurre nada, lo siento.


----------



## Alundra

Mmmm....

¿Podría ser una onda?

Pasapalabra  

Alundra.


----------



## pab

jeje ... Esto promete ...

Ánimos, sé* que la palabra existe








*Disclaimer: convicción y seguridad pueden variar. puede contener aceite de cacahuetes


----------



## Inés06

¿Podría ser *foco*?

*2.* m. Lugar real o imaginario en que está como reconcentrado algo con toda su fuerza y eficacia, y desde el cual se propaga o ejerce influencia. _Foco de ilustración, de vicios._
*5.* m._ Geom._ Punto fijo que se utiliza en la generación de las cónicas. La elipse y la hipérbola tienen dos focos, y la parábola uno solo.


----------



## pab

No, foco no es, tampoco.

Si encuentro la palabra prometo que la pondré aqui, con su definicón oficial. Y si me equivoqué por completo, oferiré profusas disculpas y galletas para todo el mundo.


----------



## Antpax

pab said:
			
		

> No, foco no es, tampoco.
> 
> Si encuentro la palabra prometo que la pondré aqui, con su definicón oficial. Y si me equivoqué por completo, oferiré profusas disculpas y galletas para todo el mundo.


 
Una pregunta para intentar acotar un poco. Por la definición, parece que es un adjetivo ¿no?.


----------



## pab

Sí, diria que sí.

Peró mi cabeza (que no es una buena referencia) me indica que quizás no sea una palabra de uso común. Busqué en todos los diccionarios de sinónimos que pude, tanto en castellano como en francés e en inglés (por si acaso) y no ví la palabra que busco. No, si es complicado ...


----------



## Inés06

Antpax said:
			
		

> Una pregunta para intentar acotar un poco. Por la definición, parece que es un adjetivo ¿no?.


 
Mmm. Yo estaba considerando "gráficamente representable" como una cualidad de un sustantivo a buscar, pero claro si es la definición la cosa cambia... Seguiré pensando.

Pab, en cuanto te acuerdes o lo descubras, ¡¡¡cuéntanoslo!!!


----------



## Alundra

Mira, como lo que buscas dices que tiene que ver con la filosofía del arte, aquí te dejo un diccionario filosófico que acabo de encontrar....

Te puedes entretener un ratillo...  

Alundra.


----------



## pab

y gracias! Es probable que la palabra salga en filosofia.org, aunque google no la ha encontrado allí todavia. 

Sigo ...


----------



## BETOREYES

Cuando hablas de magnetismo. ¿Te refieres a campo magnético propiamente dicho, o simplemente a atracción?


----------



## Maruja14

A lo mejor sobra la coma:

"que tiene magnetismo gráficamente representable"

De todos modos sigue sin tener sentido.


----------



## pab

BETOREYES said:
			
		

> Cuando hablas de magnetismo. ¿Te refieres a campo magnético propiamente dicho, o simplemente a atracción?


 

... en el sentido de atracción.


----------



## Ed the Editor

Betoreyes habló de un campo magnético. Creo que esto puede ser lo que buscas.

Un campo magnético se puede ver si se ponen partículos de hierro dentro del campo, como en este imagen. ¿No sería este campo "gràficamente representable"?

Ojalá que esto sea de ayuda.


----------



## Jellby

Interesante, sugestivo, concreto, real... supongo que una combinación de éstas.


----------



## Inés06

¿Pero buscamos algo que es gráficamente representable o una palabra que significa gráficamente representable? Porque yo ya estoy un poco perdida...

No creo que sea campo magnético, porque la palabra en cuestión tiene que ver con el arte y el diseño.

¿¿??


----------



## Alundra

Jellby said:
			
		

> Interesante, sugestivo, concreto, real... supongo que una combinación de éstas.


 
Jellby.... me he perdido...   

Alundra.


----------



## Jellby

Alundra said:
			
		

> Jellby.... me he perdido...



Creo que estamos buscando una palabra que signifique a la vez "que tiene magnetismo (en el sentido de atracción)" y "gráficamente representable". He buscado algunas palabras que signifiquen lo primero o lo segundo, ahora queda encontrar la palabra que une las dos cosas


----------



## Antpax

Inés06 said:
			
		

> ¿Pero buscamos algo que es gráficamente representable o una palabra que significa gráficamente representable? Porque yo ya estoy un poco perdida...
> 
> No creo que sea campo magnético, porque la palabra en cuestión tiene que ver con el arte y el diseño.
> 
> ¿¿??


 
Yo me estoy volviendo un poco loco también. Creo que estmos hablando de algo que tiene magnetismo en el sentido que puede atraer a la gente en sentido figurado, por su belleza o por otros motivos, supongo y que además, puede ser representado en una pintura, escultura, etc. ¿es eso no, Pab?


----------



## Maruja14

Inés06 said:
			
		

> ¿Pero buscamos algo que es gráficamente representable o una palabra que significa gráficamente representable? Porque yo ya estoy un poco perdida...
> 
> No creo que sea campo magnético, porque la palabra en cuestión tiene que ver con el arte y el diseño.
> 
> ¿¿??


 
Sí, creo que yo también me he perdido.


----------



## danielfranco

Bueno... Busqué y no encontré. Ahora me pregunto si el forer@ que abrió este hilo no será el gemelo siniestro de Alex Trebeck ("Jeopardy")...
Por mil puntos, Alex, la categoría "Palabras que me causan angustia"...
...
Se acabó el tiempo...


----------



## Kong Ze

Lo único que se me ocurre es "gancho". Un gancho publicitario puede ser una imagen que concentra el atractivo de lo que anuncian, ¿no?

Aunque no sé si se usa como término técnico, a mí me suena bastante coloquial.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

¿Y si todo es una broma para que reflexionemos y reforcemos nuestro vocabulario?


----------



## mithrellas

Kong Ze said:
			
		

> Lo único que se me ocurre es "gancho". Un gancho publicitario puede ser una imagen que concentra el atractivo de lo que anuncian, ¿no?
> 
> Aunque no sé si se usa como término técnico, a mí me suena bastante coloquial.


 
Yo también he pensado en 'gacho' o 'garra'.
Una obra (de teatro p. ej.) con garra.

Quizá si pab explica dónde oyó la definición igual nos da alguna pista más.


----------



## Kong Ze

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> ¿Y si todo es una broma para que reflexionemos y reforcemos nuestro vocabulario?


 Es posible... o también puede que pab quiera crear un término que reúna las características de su definición, y espere encontrar inspiración en nuestras sugerencias... mmm... qué astuto... 
¿qué tal _magnetosímbolo_?


----------



## Pumpkin72

Después de leer todo el hilo, aún no sé a qué se refiere con "gráficamente representable".

Si sólo buscásemos una palabra que significase eso, ¿qué palabra tendríamos? No sé, a ver si con ejemplos...


----------



## pab

Chicos, chicas y chiquoias ...

Me vais a odiar.

Para resumir, me he equivocado. Me he equivocado en mi interpretación de la pregunta, tal y como me fue relatado. No hay pregunta. No hay palabra. Me equivoqué. Pensaba que se buscaba la palabra, pero efectivamente no fue así. En mi defensa podria decir que la pregunta fue exactamente tal y como la he puesto aqui, aunque en catalan, pero igualmente he hecho trabajar neurones alrededor del mundo, y de forma totalmente inútil.

Ahora bien, casi la encontramos! Y mira que no existe! Alguien tiene mejor que magnetosimbolo? Me gusta también "elastibujo' y 'diagravetación policromático'. Pensad que si un dia alguien necesita una palabra que significa "que tiene magnetismo, gráficamente representable" nos encontraran a nosotros! Viva Google! Vivan los vocabulinventos! Vivan los diagravetaciones!


Y ahora, despues de un gran beso virtual y mil gracias a cada uno por vuestro tiempo desinteresado (y la de vuestras empresas respectivas) y vuestros maravillosos intentos frente a lo impossible, os dejo con estas galletitas que prometí:







Voy a cortar-me un dedo, para evitar pifiadas semejantes en un futuro ...


----------



## pab

quiero colgar galletas aqui ... pero solo tengo 28 posts


----------



## pab

quiero poner galletas aqui, y ahora podré porque tengo 30 posts


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Te odio pab, pero me como las galletas... Por cierto, nos debes explicarnos de qué va todo esto...


----------



## Inés06

¡Mi gozo en un pozo! Ya no podré conocer la maravillosa palabra que tanto nos ha dado que pensar...
En fin, ¡muy ricas las galletas!


----------



## pab

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> Te odio pab, pero me como las galletas... Por cierto, nos debes explicarnos de qué va todo esto...


 
De que va todo eso? Va de equivocaciones, peró si quereis saber como tuvo lugar esta incidéncia, a partir de ahora nombrado "1/06", pues es fácil:

Un amigo me envió un emilio donde ponia:

"que tiene magnetismo, gráficamente representable ... Socorro!"


Yo me dije "hombre, me suena, tocamos el tema este hace 3 años ... a ver ... no, npi, preguntaré por internet" y escribí aqui ...

Pero lo que realmente queria decir el amigo este era "como harias la representación grafica de algo que tiene magnetismo?" en un contexto de diseño gràfico.

Lo demás son galletitas ... i algun imantograma ...


----------



## Pumpkin72

Para que luego me vengan con que si nos fijamos demasiado en _la forma_ y perdemos _el fondo_.

Ni adrede habría conseguido un ejemplo mejor de que, tratándose de la lengua, una forma correcta está al servicio de un fondo preciso.

¿Me explico? ¿No? Pues yo sí me entiendo


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

pab said:
			
		

> Un amigo me envió un emilio donde ponia:
> 
> "que tiene magnetismo, gráficamente representable ... Socorro!"
> 
> 
> Yo me dije "hombre, me suena, tocamos el tema este hace 3 años ... a ver ... no, npi, preguntaré por internet" y escribí aqui ...
> 
> Pero lo que realmente queria decir el amigo este era "como harias la representación grafica de algo que tiene magnetismo?" en un contexto de diseño gràfico.
> 
> Lo demás son galletitas ... i algun imantograma ...


 
Jejeje, yo me parto con pab: ¡está como una cabra!


----------



## pab

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Para que luego me vengan con que si nos fijamos demasiado en _la forma_ y perdemos _el fondo_.
> 
> Ni adrede habría conseguido un ejemplo mejor de que, tratándose de la lengua, una forma correcta está al servicio de un fondo preciso.
> 
> ¿Me explico? ¿No? Pues yo sí me entiendo


 

Tu ere' de lo' mio' ... yo si que te pillo ...

Es como dice un personaje famoso de comic: "un dia el idioma resultará ser un impedimento total a la comunicación ..."


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Para que luego me vengan con que si nos fijamos demasiado en _la forma_ y perdemos _el fondo_.
> 
> Ni adrede habría conseguido un ejemplo mejor de que, tratándose de la lengua, una forma correcta está al servicio de un fondo preciso.
> 
> ¿Me explico? ¿No? Pues yo sí me entiendo


¡Touché Pumpkin72! Pero si las aguas de nuestra gramática y ortografía están enturbiadas... ¿nos quedaremos sin darnos un chapuzón por el fondo? Más aún: hay lagunas límpidas de fondos muy sosos.


----------

